# To much licking?



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

My Eskyda constintly licks my face and hands!! Is it because she likes the oil my skin produces or is it love grooming.....or both????

It is kinda enoying but if I try to stop her she just starts licking the hand I try to stop her with!! 

*Sigh*


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, nothing bad about all the kisses!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

its all kisses


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Enjoy your licky love-y rat. They aren't that common. I had one who was happiest licking/grooming my face. She'd even gently groom my eyebrows...LOL. Only rat I trusted near my eyes she was soo gentle. I miss my Maya and her gentle ministrations.


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

My Starr CONSTANTLY licks my hands and chest when I've got her out. I absolutly love her kisses!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I never said I didn't enjoy all the kissys and attention I was just wondering if it was normal..... LOL 

I had one other ratsy that loved to kiss but...*very deep breath* my mom kinda killed'er..... I was at camp for 5 days and my mom "couldn't" change the cage so she put it outside.... My rattata was only a few months old... *sniff* A racoon had knocked the cage over and scared her to death... I still haven't forgive'n my mom even though it happend a couple years ago.

*Deep breath* Anyway I love all the kissys.


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Of course its normal.


----------



## tasha (Oct 16, 2006)

I would kill my mom! I understand the "couldn't" change the cage thing, that is so maddening. It's 100 times smaller than you! What's the worst that could happen! lol that is a terrible story.

My rats like to kiss and nibble (especially the fingernails) but I take it as love and kiss them back!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

tasha said:


> I would kill my mom! I understand the "couldn't" change the cage thing, that is so maddening.


I know! I almost punched her but I went out to tend to Rattata instead.... :roll:  

What is it that they like about are "claws"? lol


----------



## Hana-chan (May 7, 2007)

LOL! that was just my question too! Kuro has been kissy since i picked her up the day she opened her eyes. it was her way of quietly informing me that although i THOUGHT i was going to take home A rat for my son, she had decided to adopt me and would be coming along as well

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor rattie! and i thought my mom was bad cause she wouldve just left the cage as it was!


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

*smiles* Yeah....*sigh,sniff* 

Anyway what is it with ratsys and being my personal (and bad) nail clippers? LOL


----------



## lizzydeztic (Mar 15, 2007)

awww gitzie LOVES chewing on my thumb nails so i make sure to not paint them.

ronny always kisses my face when i hold her. and she loves sitting on top of my head when i'm on the computer. i have her right now it's so cute. 

i haven't had them for too long, since about the beginning of march i believe and i'm so happy at how much they've opened up to me. ronny is the sweetest though, i let them run around on the couch or bed every night and she'd rather just sit on my shoulder and brux in my ear and clean herself.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

I know what'ya mean. 

But what's with the nail biting??


----------

